

3 eye tracking studies that influenced my latest redesign - briancray
http://briancray.com/2009/07/27/eye-tracking-studies-influence-redesign/
Eye tracking studies provide unique insight into user behavior. The following 3 eye tracking studies were part of my research for my redesign.
======
nopassrecover
Wow much better than I expected and I've gotta say his page design is really
striking and clear.

~~~
briancray
Thanks a lot for your comments :)

